# Shark fishing without platform, experiment.



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Threw this together to experiment on keeping my lines high and out of the water. Commercial extension pole and piece of aluminum for the cross bar and outrigger releases clips. Either going to work or be a total pita. Alternative is to weld up some platform but rather not deal with all of that if this works. Don't laugh. Will post results later lol.

















Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Like the ingenuity but be careful with the rigger clips. Too tight and will launch the rods like mortars


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

JKD said:


> Like the ingenuity but be careful with the rigger clips. Too tight and will launch the rods like mortars


Nah won't happen with clicker and light drag and the thumb tightened releases. Set it up today in the wind and had lines out weghted down. Looks good on paper lol.

I'm just messing around trying something different after last year having ice cream truck drag all my lines. Looked like a basketball out of 100# mono when I got it all cleaned up off the beach.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Done this before and it works well. It is very handy for guys fishing without a tower. You do run in to some issues with a strong current pulling the line our of the clips but you can make adjustments to the system to account for that. Good luck!

-sa


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not saying it wouldn't work, but your complicating the heck out of one of the simplest forms of fishing there is. All you need is some 12' rods and your done. If you ever want to see how simple successful surf fishing can be, you can tag along with me anytime.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I'm not saying it wouldn't work, but your complicating the heck out of one of the simplest forms of fishing there is. All you need is some 12' rods and your done. If you ever want to see how simple successful surf fishing can be, you can tag along with me anytime.


that's a 12/0 in the back of that truck... that aint going on a penn prevail... a 10' jawbone or Gatorglass is possible, but if that's not an option for the upcomign weekend, then this is a solution to try out..


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

jimj100 said:


> that's a 12/0 in the back of that truck... that aint going on a penn prevail... a 10' jawbone or Gatorglass is possible, but if that's not an option for the upcomign weekend, then this is a solution to try out..


10/0 . Yeah just messing around got kindah bored with trout lately. Not sure if my body can handle all of of this stuff like I used to. Figure this was easier this year instead of investing the money in angle iron. I'm going to see how bad it fails Friday since I'm off work down at SS lol

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

jimj100 said:


> that's a 12/0 in the back of that truck... that aint going on a penn prevail... a 10' jawbone or Gatorglass is possible, but if that's not an option for the upcomign weekend, then this is a solution to try out..


Exactly! This is for shorter shark rods and situations where you need to keep your line out of the water due to weed or current. There are a lot of occasions where a 12' rod with the added benefit of a rod holder won't get your line high enough to to avoid either of those things. Hell, when the wind is right, we have attached kites to our lines using sliding clips which allows the kite pick up the line almost at a 90* angle to the weight. This allows for a minimal amount of line to actually be in the water. Of course the wind must be perfect for this to work.

-SA


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I'm not saying it wouldn't work, but your complicating the heck out of one of the simplest forms of fishing there is. All you need is some 12' rods and your done. If you ever want to see how simple successful surf fishing can be, you can tag along with me anytime.


Been looking at the Penn Prevail 12 footers, do you have any advice on good reels that will hold up?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

TxBrewer said:


> Been looking at the Penn Prevail 12 footers, do you have any advice on good reels that will hold up?


Battle 5-6000

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well things went well. Rig worked as expected got my biggest bull ever. Was pretty crazy hanging out then have that outrigger clip release dang line almost hit me then catch up with my 10/0 and hear it rolling. I did lose my ghetto rig somewhere along the beach bounced out of truck on way back. Also lost a surfrod but I'll make another. Worked surprisingly well. I get the line set up and pole up then yak baits. So only time have to raise it is to reset after a fish. Sure there are some things I can change up but yeah it works awesome.























Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

excellent! I'm sure there will be day when it won't work, but man u gotta keep lines in the water as long as possible and this does just that: buys u more time.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

You were just NE of me, I was a few hundred yard SW of the condos. I like that setup. Looks like it would be very useful when the sargassum moves in. Between a breakaway float and the setup you have you can keep almost all your line out of the water. Also keeps bar cutoff and smack cutoff away when your line is in the air.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Category5 said:


> You were just NE of me, I was a few hundred yard SW of the condos. I like that setup. Looks like it would be very useful when the sargassum moves in. Between a breakaway float and the setup you have you can keep almost all your line out of the water. Also keeps bar cutoff and smack cutoff away when your line is in the air.


Yeah good idea. I'll give it a shot. Already getting a little busy but manageable for sure. Two rods is all I usually run. 3 maybe I just do one short and one long. It's alot of work and like to get set up and relax. 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Only problem is beach buzzing boats that will clothes line you. I'd hate to know that my double 12/0 hook stingray got lodged in the neck of the guy sitting on the yeti in front of the console, regardless whether the driver was an idiot buzzing the beach too close.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Category5 said:


> Only problem is beach buzzing boats that will clothes line you. I'd hate to know that my double 12/0 hook stingray got lodged in the neck of the guy sitting on the yeti in front of the console, regardless whether the driver was an idiot buzzing the beach too close.


Yeah you saw those bay boats right past the breakers too. Can't buy the world a coke buddy. There will always be some stupid azzes out there.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to see a scissor lift platform, like a deer stand converted to a shark rig. You would need a long extension ladder for access, or could just have controls on the ground to drop it if you had a run. Be pretty cool, surprised haven't seen one yet.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Category5 said:


> I want to see a scissor lift platform, like a deer stand converted to a shark rig. You would need a long extension ladder for access, or could just have controls on the ground to drop it if you had a run. Be pretty cool, surprised haven't seen one yet.


Or scaffolding 

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

hurricane matt said:


> Or scaffolding
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


You would need at least a handful of Hispanic friends to go with every time. Hard to get everyone on the same schedule. To my knowledge only Hispanic guys can competently errect scaffolds.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Category5 said:


> You would need at least a handful of Hispanic friends to go with every time. Hard to get everyone on the same schedule. To my knowledge only Hispanic guys can competently errect scaffolds.


Then when yah come back from pulling baits all your stuffs gone. Yeah bad idea.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

We did this about 10-12yrs ago. Works just fine. We actually used an old 18' Outrigger.

Did you lose a surf rod on a fish? What's the pick with the PVC laying in the sand?

Also, I've seen scaffolding setup on the 1st and 2nd sandbars, with lights. Some people put in a lot of effort (which is sometimes unnecessary). 

How big was your bull?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

ShawnQ said:


> We did this about 10-12yrs ago. Works just fine. We actually used an old 18' Outrigger.
> 
> Did you lose a surf rod on a fish? What's the pick with the PVC laying in the sand?
> 
> ...


Yeah rod pulled in on a fish. Rookie mistake not resetting drag after a fish. It happens. Bull was fat. Probably not a big deal to alot here but finally having some success after years of trials and misadventures, with a little luck throw in.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

